# Frog Holler



## okree (Nov 7, 2011)

_Frog Holler is as much an event as it is a place. When the rains of February and March come around, ponds and marshes come alive with Spring Peepers and Chorus Frogs. They fill the night air with the promise of the coming Spring. It is a voice that calls us to gather friends and family for good food, good music, and the fruit of the vine._


Well, we closed on the 14 acre tract almost 2 weeks ago, so I thought I'd go ahead and start a new thread and post some more pics.The current plan is to start construction onthe housein July.


Looking East....
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/images/uploads/1893/Looking_East.JPG[/img]



Looking South.... (view from future porch)
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/images/uploads/1893/Looking_South.JPG[/img]



Looking North....







From the road (previously posted)....
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/images/uploads/1893/land.jpg[/img]


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice, good luck.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am anxiously waiting the continuation of this thread!


----------



## RickC (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it. Great looking piece of land. Good luck with the construction.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 8, 2011)

Man i'd have to build a log caboin on that place if I was starting from scratch. Beautiful piece of God's creation you have there


----------



## Scott (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks very nice, beautiful in fact. Is there a well there already or you have to drill one?


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful piece of property!


----------



## NEBama (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Scott B (Nov 8, 2011)

VERY NICE PLACE TO BUILD A DREAM HOME.


GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## okree (Nov 8, 2011)

No well, we will have to drill.


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm excited just looking at it! You all must be just about as pleased as can be... like others have stated, this is going to be a great "story!"


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 27, 2011)

We started with a blank canvas back in 1979 on our property - and had to do everything as well. It is a great ride and the end result will sure be worth it.


Good luck


rrawhide


----------

